# So Damn Angry *mini rant warning*



## Jo

So far since Em went back to school, (2weeks 1 day to be exact!)

She has had a warning card on the 2nd day, this was because she carried on with work when told to stop, what failed to happen here was info that she has slight hearing problems weren't passsed on!!! FFS

A "friend" of hers told Emilys best friend that Emily had been bullying her and that letters where being written and that her headmisstress was getting involved and she could be excluded!!!! this was last wednesday the "friend" had called for her on the tuesday night!!!!!
Of course Em was gutted about this and i went to see the Head and she said nothing was going on and Emily was not a bully in anyway shape or form, the thing was this "friend" wasn't as bubbly as she used to be or something and parents were concerned( fair enough i would be too) but i think that is a twisted horrible thing to do and i am still fuming over that!!

Today Em comes out of school takes one look at me and nearly bursts into tears(not like her at all) Her recorder teacher had shouted at her in music class in front of everyone because she didn't go to Recorder last week, the reason she didn't go is beacuse i informed school that she no longer wanted to do it, I frigging informed them!!! The first day back i told them this so that message hadn't been passed on!!!!
That must have been so humiliating for Emily, she told the teacher that i had said she didn't want to do it anymore but apparently that isn't good enough i should have spoken to the teacher, so i go in tonight to explain but guess what i couldn't cos she was in recorder class!!!!!:dohh: So i just said can you make sure she knows i have been in, as i would never just stop activites without saying anything, thats not fair on anyone. what more can i do?

I don't wanna go off at one with school as we have had a good realationship up until this point, I honestly don't think i can do or say more than i already have.

Bless her she started crying on doorstep when we got in so i told her to get in some chill out clothes and she could have Choccie :)

I'm in here out of her way because i am so close to tears myself writing this

Anyhoo if you read all that essay thank you very much:hugs:

I feel a bit better just getting it off my chest and on bright side i have a record if i need it, watch this space it may well be added to but fingers crossed it won't be :)


----------



## Tezzy

aww hun what a nightmare!


----------



## Lauz_1601

thats not on atall, poor Emily has been made to feel upset over it, does her music teacher have no heart, and she's a bloody hypacrite. I can see why your upset and angry, hope its the last of it xxx


----------



## Imi

Bloody gits!!

Give emmy a hug from me and tell her to keep her chin up ...

Think i can guess who that "friend" is??

xxx


----------



## Jo

Cheers hunnies

No Imi total diff friend to the one you thinking of she might not share sweets but even she not that nasty LOL

I'm still dead cross, you know when you feel all shaky? i think its 'cos for once she really didn't deserve a telling off, i gotta feeling when Ant comes in i'm just gonna boo at him

Gonna have a fag on doorstep and wait for him LOL


----------



## Arcanegirl

Aw no jo that isnt on at all!

I would go see the head and complain about the lack of communication!
And as for the music teacher, class or not i would have demanded 5 mins to speak to her.


----------



## Wobbles

Oh poor girl

As for that teacher I'd have interupted her for humiliating my lil girl and as for 'not good enough' have the teacher tell me that as it was me she referred to. Teachers are bullies too if let off with it.

:hugs:


----------



## vicky

omg thats terrible, no wonder your angry and she is upset.

big :hugs: for you and em


----------



## Jo

Well i've decided to write a letter to this teacher as she is only in on a wednesday and chances are i won't catch her :roll:

Em later told me that she had said "i want to see you in class tonight"!!! As if!!
i did what i should have done and informed secatary not mine or Ems fault the message wasn't passed on is it?
I think what upset and surprised me as well is this teacher is normaly so calm and chilled out, bet she had a bad day wth Ems class 'cos they are some right little buggers in it but it still doesn't excuse speaking to her like that does it?
I'll let ya know how i get on
Thanks for reading it all and replying at least it shows i'm not a mental mum :)


----------



## MrsE

*Hugs* :hugs:


----------



## Moz

:hugs: you did the right thing... :friends: if you have given the details to the school and they fail to pass on messages that's a problem with the school communication... What happens if it was something more serious??? Like an allergy or something... 

You have every right to be angry with the school, and the teacher had not right to humiliate her in the middle of the class.. that's not right.


----------



## poppy

You did the right thing calmly complaining to the school about the lack of communication. The teacher should never have shouted at your little girl in front of the class. At her age, things like that can really affect you. My sister used to have a hearing problem when she was little that didn't get picked up until Primary Two. This was obviously years ago and things that were done then would never be allowed now - for example, the teacher would make my sister stand in the corner because she 'wasn't following instructions.' The rest of the class thought that my sister was badly behaved but that wasn't the case.

Just remember, most teachers are not like the one you have encountered and would never humiliate a pupil in front of the class. Possibly, you are right and that she was just stressed out by the behaviour of others and just snapped (not an excuse though). I am a teacher of Secondary school aged pupils and I know that if you are teaching a disruptive class, you can occasionally forget things when you are trying to deal with both teaching and certain behaviour issues. I think sometimes, people need to remember that teachers are only human and sometimes are put in extremely trying environments. The excuse people commonly give is, 'well teachers should learn to control the class.' If you look at how much the government has hampered the rights of teachers, then you would understand how difficult 'controlling' the behaviour of certain pupils. This often leads to less attention being paid to well behaved pupils such as your daughter. Again, not an excuse, but possibly an explanation for what happened.


----------



## Jo

Poppy i so agree with you, I worked in school before i had Jack and it used to get me really angry that parents would be saying that teachers/staff should be doing this that and the other..
I used to think(still do actually) behaviour control if you like strats at home and you shouldn't dump your child at school and expect them to sort it!!
Do you know what i mean?

Em seems a lot happier this past week or so s, so am just seeing how we go TBH


----------



## poppy

That's good, I'm glad things worked out. :hugs:


----------

